# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Pigmentos vegetales para avicultura

## Jorge del Busto

Tenemos pigmentos vegetales para dar color a la piel de los pollos y a la yema del huevo. El producto es Avelut procedente de extractos de flor de marigold.
Cualquier contacto:
Jorge del Busto
Cel. 073-969076035 www.seagroperu.com.peTemas similares: Espectacular crecimiento del sector de los aceites vegetales para la próxima década extractos  vegetales  como plaguicidas La importancia de los estándares en la avicultura. Avicultura y tecnologia em !!! Campos magneticos y los vegetales !!!

----------

anamaria

----------

